

The New Huudle App = WhatsApp + Instagram + PayPal - huudle
http://www.huudle.com/Blog/about_us/Huudle_eq_WhatsApp_plus_Instagram_plus_PayPal

======
maxbrown
Good luck to you, but it seems like a case of trying to tackle too much at
once with limited synergistic use cases. I can already WhatsApp photos to my
friends, Instagram serves a different purpose, and I don't mind logging into
Paypal, Venmo, etc. for one-off transactions. I would focus in on a specific
problem / synergy opportunity... 3-icons-in-1 doesn't particularly hook me.

------
huudle
Thanks Max for your feedback. We value all feedback especially when it is
insightful and well thought through as yours is. We understand your concerns
and feel that while it will be hard work to make it successful we truly
believe that the future is in multi-functionality platforms that truly make
user's lives easier. Having said that we are always open to suggestions.

